# Where to find building codes for Maryland State



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

I am a handyman in the Balt/DC region and am looking to buy a book of codes. I do not do any major plumbing, electric or structural work, but it would be nice to reference this book whenever I can. Should I just purchase the International code or more state specific code book?
And if you have any suggestions, please don't hesitate..
Thanks!!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

bujaly said:


> I am a handyman in the Balt/DC region and am looking to buy a book of codes. I do not do any major plumbing, electric or structural work, but it would be nice to reference this book whenever I can. Should I just purchase the International code or more state specific code book?
> And if you have any suggestions, please don't hesitate..
> Thanks!!


IBC is in use in Baltimore. I have seen them at Barnes and Nobles. You may also need the IRC. These code books are the base. Cities, counties, and municipals can put in addemdums.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

IRC.. What is that justaframer?


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Seriously ?*



bujaly said:


> IRC.. What is that justaframer?



You Really Don't Know What The IRC is ??? 


Look here : http://www.iccsafe.org/


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Seriously!! I know what ICC is, but what is IRC? I assume residential, but I didn't want to assume..


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

International Residential Code... IRC

Try doin a Search.

Good Luck


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

You should use what ever the building dept. uses to enforce the code in your area.

We just went from the UBC to the IBC.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Out of you guys, who here knows the code like the back of their hand? And how in the hell does one interpret half the S*@#!!!


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Code Standards*

I really doubt there is anyone here that honestly Knows The Entire Code "Like the Back of Their Hand." Knowing how to use the books in order to find the specific information is key, at least thats what I was taught in class. (Combination Residential Building Inspection, Based on 2003 IRC)

Let me add the Fact that these codes, UBC,IBC, IRC are all The "Minimum Standards" set for the industry.

There is No Law set that we are Not Allowed to Build to Higher (Better or Stronger) Standards.

If the minimums are confusing and individuals are Unable to interpret the meanings, then I would have to say they are trying to work in the wrong field.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Spectatorz said:


> Let me add the Fact that these codes, UBC,IBC, IRC are all The "Minimum Standards" set for the industry.
> 
> If the minimums are confusing and individuals are Unable to interpret the meanings, then I would have to say they are trying to work in the wrong field.


With all due respect, these were written by lawyers and many, even seasoned municipal inspectors, AFTER training, find them hard to interpret. In many cases the code is silent and/or deliberately vague, so I respectfully disagree with your comment above.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Lawyers ?*



kgphoto said:


> With all due respect, these were written by lawyers and many, even seasoned municipal inspectors, AFTER training, find them hard to interpret. In many cases the code is silent and/or deliberately vague, so I respectfully disagree with your comment above.


Please tell us Where you get this information, "Codes are written by lawyers."

I respectfully disagree with your comment above.

The ICC was formed to Replace the ICBO.


The International Code Council (ICC) was established in 1994 as a nonprofit organization dedicated to developing a single set of comprehensive and coordinated national model construction codes. The founders of the ICC are Building Officials and Code Administrators International, Inc. (BOCA), International Conference of Building Officials (ICBO), and Southern Building Code Congress International, Inc. (SBCCI). Since the early part of the last century, these nonprofit organizations developed the three separate sets of model codes used throughout the United States. Although regional code development has been effective and responsive to our country’s needs, the time came for a single set of codes. The nation’s three model code groups responded by creating the International Code Council and by developing codes without regional limitations the International Codes.

Purpose of the ICC

There are substantial advantages in combining the efforts of the existing code organizations to produce a single set of codes. Code enforcement officials, architects, engineers, designers and contractors can now work with a consistent set of requirements throughout the United States. Manufacturers can put their efforts into research and development rather than designing to three different sets of standards, and can focus on being more competitive in worldwide markets. Uniform education and certification programs can be used internationally. A single set of codes may encourage states and localities that currently write their own codes or amend the model codes to begin adopting the International Codes without technical amendments. This uniform adoption would lead to consistent code enforcement and higher quality construction. The code organizations can now direct their collective energies toward wider code adoption, better code enforcement and enhanced membership services. All issues and concerns of a regulatory nature now have a single forum for discussion, consideration and resolution. Whether the concern is disaster mitigation, energy conservation, accessibility, innovative technology or fire protection, the ICC provides a single forum for national and international attention and focus to address these concerns.

And What About This :

ICC Code Development

Any interested individual or group may submit a code change proposal and participate in the proceedings in which it and all other proposals are considered. This open debate and broad participation before a committee comprised of representatives from across the construction industry, including code regulators and construction industry representatives, ensures a consensus of the construction community in the decision-making process. A major advantage of ICC’s consensus-based private-sector code development process is that it allows both the ICC code development committees and eligible voting members at the code change hearings to participate in establishing the results of each proposal. Voting members may either ratify the committee’s recommendation or make their own recommendation. The results of all votes are published in the report of the ICC code development hearings.

Eligible voting members review the recommendations of the ICC code development committee and determine the final action. Following consideration of all public comments, each proposal is individually balloted by the eligible voters. The final action on the proposals in based on the aggregate count of all votes cast. This important process ensures that the International Codes will reflect the latest technical advances and address the concerns of those throughout the industry in a fair and equitable manner. Please visit our codes page.

The mission of the International Code Council is to provide the highest quality codes, standards, products, and services for all concerned with the safety and performance of the built environment.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Most code changes come about after a disaster, as well as general lobbying. All municipalities have lawyers write or edit their documents before publication. Are you really unaware of this?


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Very Interesting*

Thats really good. 

When people don't understand the local codes, just go ask a lawyer. Very simple solution.

I support my information with a source that can be verfied.

Can you do the same ?


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Let's see, when I was in training to become a building inspector of the City of Los Angeles, that is what my supervisors and training officers told me. We were reviewing the Type V sheet, and although it was created by a committee from various departments, it was still run past a very large legal department. No new forms could be used or released until approved by legal. So other than personal experience, nah.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

kgphoto said:


> Let's see, when I was in training to become a building inspector of the City of Los Angeles, that is what my supervisors and training officers told me. We were reviewing the Type V sheet, and although it was created by a committee from various departments, it was still run past a very large legal department. No new forms could be used or released until approved by legal. So other than personal experience, nah.


Thank You.

FYI, according to you and your supervisors, 
"Run Past a very Large Legal Department" is Not The Same as Being Written By Lawyers. Review is Review. Lawyers Did Not Write The Code, they Reviewed The Code After it was written.
In Your own words "It was Created by a Committee" and Reviewed (run past/reviewed) by Lawyers.

There is a Big Difference between Writing a Code/Document and Reviewing One.

Thank You Again.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

OK, so now we are down to semantics. After they review, they change the wording to make it what it is - tough to read. It is as plain as the nose on your face.

I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------

